# Help with proximity sensor!



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought my Bionic off ebay for a cool 150 with a smashed digitizer. I replaced the digitizer and now the proximity sensor is flakey. I repair touchscreens on the daily so I know i didn't damage anything else and I've checked for dust in front of the proximity sensor that could possibly inhibit it.

It seems to work once I press the digitizer in the area of the proximity sensor. It will even "turn back on" during a call, but like I said I have to press on the digitizer in the area of the proximity sensor to get it working again.

I noticed the proximity sensor is directly connected to the main board. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could remedy this problem? How could it have a loose connection if its directly attached to the main board? This one is boggling my mind. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Role Reversal (Jun 21, 2011)

there could be hairline cracks in the solder attaching the sensor to the main board. I have seen these types of problems in other electronic devices.


----------



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

Role Reversal said:


> there could be hairline cracks in the solder attaching the sensor to the main board. I have seen these types of problems in other electronic devices.


You got any recommendations on a quick fix?


----------

